# Oooh Shiny!!



## noob (Oct 9, 2006)

Ok, I know I'm going to get a few fun answers for this one. How the hell do staties get their boots so damn shiny? I can get em looking pretty good with parade gloss and water and a whole lot of work, but it's pathetic in comparison to the bling I normally see on the troopers feet. Any tips or tricks will be appreciated. I'm not looking for a cheap or quick fix. I don't mind putting the work into them, I'm just not sure how to go about it.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

patent leather?


----------



## Spart12 (Nov 30, 2006)

When I did Drum and Bugle Corps....Windex was great for getting that mirror shine in leather shoes/boots.


----------



## EXTRACOP (Dec 30, 2006)

The best stuff I've used on my corcoran #2's is Kiwi leather cuir. It's a liquid wax. The stuffs shines like hell and last months with some scuff buffing in between aplications.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I do not know...but I think many are buying the new plastic coated boots. On my army boots we used to use spit, polish, and especially boot polish that was melted and via flame....until one bolo burnt down the barracks.


----------



## copcop (Mar 17, 2006)

Two words: Leather Luster


----------



## Spart12 (Nov 30, 2006)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Yes, but a bird can get hurt that way. :mrgreen:


Haha, only if they sh!t on my shoes


----------



## mcpd704 (Oct 7, 2005)

There are many different ways to get your boots to shine, and I imagine that everyone uses what works for them. I personally use regular black kiwi and cold water and apply it with an old cotton t shirt. Not one method works for everyone, and people have their personal preferences.


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

Just a whole lot of elbow graese... no need even for parade gloss... just several coats of polish (& water) and remember to use very small circles. Before your first layer, rub the boots down with shaving cream. Leather luster is a bad idea, it ruins the boot and it is obvious that you used it.


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

Black Lincoln wax. I like Kiwi, but I find Lincoln has a higher shine


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> patent leather?


Bite your tongue! MSP boots are NOT patent leather, although our duty gear is. The shine you speak of is (in my case, anyways) merely parade gloss, cold water and a cut up T-shirt. Add a little elbow grease and your boots look magnificent! And Wgciv is right, don't use leather luster...it looks like crap after a while.


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

wgciv said:


> Before your first layer, rub the boots down with shaving cream. Leather luster is a bad idea, it ruins the boot and it is obvious that you used it.


Shaving cream...thats a new one for me. I'm going to try it...Thanks!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I did the shaving cream thing with my jump boots years ago.Never got gigged for boots..


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

NO LEATHER LUSTER!! BAD!!! When you first get your boots, rub it with the shaving cream like wgciv said, this conditions the leather. Then, use a good company (kiwi) regular black polish, and rub a thin layer on. Take a blow dryer and melt the polish into the leather. Do this about 3 coats. Then you can start in on the parade gloss. Apply a thin layer, let dry for 5 mins. Take a horsehair brush to it after it's dry. Then buff it w/ an old t-shirt. Spray some water on it, and repeat the steps until it's to the shine you want.  You should also periodically use the Kiwi Leather Conditioner (i think that's what it's called) when your shining them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

leather lustre on field boots ?????????????


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

I use leather luster on my summer Corcoran II's, but I only use parade gloss on my winter field boots. Windex works great as a quick fix/shine on the leather luster for scratches and scuffs.


----------



## PDExplorer3 (Nov 21, 2006)

If you want to do it the right way take a can of kiwi and a lighter and melt the polish then take a cloth and put it on your boot. If you want to cheat then use the kiwi with some Mop and Glow


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

PDExplorer3 said:


> If you want to do it the right way take a can of kiwi and a lighter and melt the polish then take a cloth and put it on your boot. If you want to cheat then use the kiwi with some Mop and Glow


A lighter ? :fire: A hairdryer works just as well, and I think it would be safer


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah you do not want to use a lighter...unless you are outside.


----------



## Vino5SJ (Dec 25, 2002)

Use a Hershey Bar. Must be made by Hershey, no generic crap.


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

Also, I wouldn't melt the polish before you put it on the boot. What is the point of that? It'll be cooled down too much by the time you put it on. The reason for melting the polish is to get it into the pores of the leather the first couple times you shine the boot. So, put the polish on first, then melt it into the leather.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

:l:


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

JoninNH said:


> :l:


It has to be capital "L" :L:


----------



## Rangemaster (Nov 26, 2004)

Small circles, cotton applicator, hair dryer, water, thin coats of parade gloss kiwi, and.....the final finisher.....not yet mentioned....small tight circles with your finger in a cut of pantyhose!! YES, pantyhose....great finishing touch.


----------



## noob (Oct 9, 2006)

Wow! I wasn't expecting that many "serious" replies. Thanks everyone for the advice. The boots are starting to shine up nicely and after a few more goes at it they should be respectable.


----------



## EASTCOASTCOP (Oct 31, 2005)

*Need Advice....Help!*

I start the full time N.H police academy on Monday, and I need to shine my new boots.I have never shined boots before, any advice or tips/tricks to get a good shine would be a great help. Thank you in advance!


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: Need Advice....Help!*

some people put on the polish, then wet the cloth and buff it with that. I would advise against using any quick "shine in a bottle " crap, it looks like ass and ruins the boots.


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Lather the boots up in Kiwi black, its the best, then using a spray bottle and a cut up white cotton t-shirt rub small circles, the circles are what count, some Kiwi will come off at first but then just give it a quick spray, rub in circles till the cloth starts to dry out then repeat. The small circles are key: no side to side fast action, it just wont work right.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Rangemaster is right, when I was in BMT in the AF, I had my girlfriend send me some pantyhose for buffing....works wonders.....My boots had a mirror shine to them....But then again I guess it cause the only thing you do in BMT is shine your boots, and fold six inch square t-shirts.....

THe melting the wax into the boots works wonders too, that was suggested to me for my jumpboots, and it works wonders.....also..........


****Edge dressing for your soles finishes the boot off nicely.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Buffing what I do not want to know, if they were "used" I do not want to know that either....you kink.



Foxy85 said:


> Rangemaster is right, when I was in BMT in the AF, I had my girlfriend send me some pantyhose for buffing.


----------



## NytroCop (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm sure he conducted a thorough sniff test first


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Need Advice....Help!*



EASTCOASTCOP said:


> I start the full time N.H police academy on Monday, and I need to shine my new boots.I have never shined boots before, any advice or tips/tricks to get a good shine would be a great help. Thank you in advance!


Read the first 25 posts on this thread... advice and tips have already been given!


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

209 said:


> Shaving cream...thats a new one for me. I'm going to try it...Thanks!


Well, since it was only raised from the dead after 2 months, I'll add this to those that haven't used shaving cream...

It strips everything off the boot, including the original polish which isn't normally as good as you can get it with work. I used a toothbrush with it to really scrape it off. Though I didn't have then best boots, I did alright. Still using Crest White Strips though :mrgreen:


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

They were used of course....Why would I want any other kind....hahaha


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

If you can find it still ( online ) Kangaroo Polish is the best to apply for a spit shine. has a smoother texture and melts into the leather. USMC never failed an inspection.......


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Well, this is a personal preference topic: what works FOR YOU is what is best. Many advocate cotton balls, T shirts, whatever.

The answer is a cotton baby diaper (napkin, Cindy).

Wash the boot with Ivory soap and thoroughly rinse it. Let it dry for 48+ hours. Apply a coat of black dye (Fiebings, but Kiwi will work). Then apply several coats of paste wax (black) and buff with a good horse hair brush.

Secure a gallon of water produced by a "dehumidifier"...it's available at your local grocery and is pure water...no minerals. Use this to wet the diaper and use in conjunction with Fiebing's Black Paste Wax (or...Kiwi). Polish with small circles...it will take at least two hours per boot.

Touch-up daily to maintain the shine.


----------



## copcop (Mar 17, 2006)

I use leather luster on my Corcorans, it doesn't damage the boot. I have had the same pair of Corcorans for 5 years now and always get compliments on the shine. Once every 3 months or so I add a quick coat to them and they are good as new. Once a year or so I strip them down with the solvent and reapply 3 coats of leather luster. This is only applied to the toes and heels of my Corcorans. Do not use the brush that comes with it though - I find it is too fat to make a nice edge by the sole. Get one of those small edging sponge paint brushes at the hardware store and use that instead. If you apply it properly, slowly and in thin layers the first time you do it - no one will be able to tell it is leather luster. I know I'm gonna get shit for this from all the guys who pride themselves on "elbow grease" and Kiwi...but I have a kid, a dog, a wife and I don't have time to sit for an hour polishing my boots and I think I get better results.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Nothing ruins the good look of a shiny boot without EDGE DRESSING!!!!!! Paint those soles a nice shiny black and it will compliment the shine you have worked oh so hard for......well if you use leather luster, you're not really working hard for it, but you get the idea.....lazy ass


----------



## copcop (Mar 17, 2006)

Foxy85 said:


> Nothing ruins the good look of a shiny boot without EDGE DRESSING!!!!!! Paint those soles a nice shiny black and it will compliment the shine you have worked oh so hard for......well if you use leather luster, you're not really working hard for it, but you get the idea.....lazy ass


haha...what you might call lazy, I call efficient


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

copcop said:


> I know I'm gonna get shit for this from all the guys who pride themselves on "elbow grease" and Kiwi...but I have a kid, a dog, *a wife* and I don't have time to sit for an hour polishing my boots and I think I get better results.


Dude.............................DUDE!

"Leather Luster" is the devil's polish! Look, try my method...then have *the bride* do the "touch-up" each day when you return home from work! You won't even have to take your boots off (it's easier that way...like having a last in the boot to apply pressure too!). It's a great point of communication between spousal units...you can, like, ask her what's for supper and if the laundry has been done! Real "Ward and June" stuff. I know from experience...

Sincerely,

Divorced In Western Mass.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2007)

Once you've got the kiwi almost done, a microfiber cloth does a great job of buffing the last layer of polish off and as a periodic scuff remover. it is super soft and produces a lot of heat friction to really bake the wax in.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

EXTRACOP said:


> The best stuff I've used on my corcoran #2's is Kiwi leather cuir. It's a liquid wax. The stuffs shines like hell and last months with some scuff buffing in between aplications.


thought that was a mis-spell , but kiwi leather cuir worked great on my cheap chinese made boots  
</IMG>


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Fiebings: no silicone, all natural emollients...keeps the leather supple, no harsh solvents necessary to strip your boots...


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

Leather Lustre Bad!!!!


----------



## copcop (Mar 17, 2006)

dcs2244 said:


> Dude.............................DUDE!
> 
> "Look, try my method...then have *the bride* do the "touch-up" each day when you return home from work! You won't even have to take your boots off (it's easier that way...like having a last in the boot to apply pressure too!). It's a great point of communication between spousal units...you can, like, ask her what's for supper and if the laundry has been done! Real "Ward and June" stuff. I know from experience...
> 
> ...


hahaha - I didnt see your name at the bottom until I hit the quote button "divorced in Western Mass" - hahaha....that's what I would be if I tried getting her to touch up my boots at night


----------

